# New contest: $80 CPGear Gift Certificate for a January Subscriber



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Jan 2007)

Folks,

Army.ca and CPGear have come up with a contest for January. All new subscribers this month (including those who have already subscribed) will be eligible to win a $80 gift certificate from CPGear. The draw will take place early next month, where the name of a January subscriber will be randomly selected and announced.

Sorry I wasn't faster to get this worked out, I realize the month is half over already. The good news is there are only 4 subscribers so far this month so your odds of winning are very good!

Thanks to CPGear for sponsoring the contest, and good luck to our new subscribers.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## navymich (17 Jan 2007)

Awesome idea for a contest Mike!  Anything in the works for current subscribers or for renewals?


----------



## GAP (17 Jan 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Awesome idea for a contest Mike!  Anything in the works for current subscribers or for renewals?



Renew your subscription in January and you are eligible....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Jan 2007)

Hi Mich,

I'll see if I can come up with something for existing subscribers as well. Maybe another contest for next month.


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Jan 2007)

Mike, you're just trying to lure me in with this to get me to subscribe  Well I just may in fact subscribe for this ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Jan 2007)

Excellent, my plan is working! 

Next month I'll have a similar contest open to all subscribers as a small "thank-you" for continuing to support the site. (Thanks for the idea Mich)


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Jan 2007)

Yes, it worked, the money will be sent tomorrow Mike, thanks.


----------



## navymich (18 Jan 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> (Thanks for the idea Mich)



You keep the free T-shirts coming and I'll keep the ideas coming.  Wait....I *AM* getting free t-shirts for my ideas, right??   ???  Or at least an extra ballot in the draw. ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Jan 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> You keep the free T-shirts coming and I'll keep the ideas coming.  Wait....I *AM* getting free t-shirts for my ideas, right??   ???  ;D


Will I get free T-shirts then?


----------



## Burrows (18 Jan 2007)

So, Mike, when are you sending us DS some care packages?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Jan 2007)

Sure, what do you need... baby wipes and gatorade crystals?

Oh not *those* care packages....


----------



## c.jacob (19 Jan 2007)

I'm a January subscriber ;D  Just too bad it was january of last year


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Jan 2007)

Well, it's in the post office, and hopefully it will be received within the month


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Jan 2007)

Even if it's not, it counts. Thanks for your support!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Jan 2007)

One more day  ;D Hope I win, even if I don't, I did get a kick arse toque an coin, oh an a sticker  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Jan 2007)

The response has been great. So far the odds of winning are 1 in 9. Pretty good I'd say!

We'll do the draw later this week and find out.


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Jan 2007)

Yeah those _are_ good odds Mike  

So are there any second an third prizes? Draw one name, for the CP Gear Certificate, the second name for a T-Shirt, and the third for a cap?


----------



## Burrows (30 Jan 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Yeah those _are_ good odds Mike
> 
> So are there any second an third prizes? Draw one name, for the CP Gear Certificate, the second name for a T-Shirt, and the third for a cap?


Don't forget to remove anyone with the name Michael from the draw, just incase you're accused of being related ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Jan 2007)

Tehehe, man I really want to win something, I never win anything  


EDIT: So the draw will take place today or tomorrow Mike?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Jan 2007)

Tomorrow, just in case there are any last minute entries.


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Jan 2007)

Good, I will be on bright an early to congratulate the winner   Because I don't think I will win  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Jan 2007)

I see I won't be able to delay...!


----------



## aesop081 (31 Jan 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I see I won't be able to delay...!



i could ban Mr baker for a few days...... ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Jan 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> i could ban Mr baker for a few days...... ;D


Now that is just mean  ;D


----------



## GAP (31 Jan 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Now that is just mean  ;D



but fun!! (kinda like tying two cats together by their tails and throwing them over a clothes line)


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Jan 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> but fun!! (kinda like tying two cats together by their tails and throwing them over a clothes line)


Yeah that is fun, but not me getting banned


----------



## Pea (31 Jan 2007)

When you're banned you can still read the boards, just not post. So you'll still know if you've won... ;D


----------



## aesop081 (31 Jan 2007)

oops......my finger slipped


----------



## NL_engineer (31 Jan 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> oops......my finger slipped



:rofl:

Sorry Michael, but its funny ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Jan 2007)

Guess Butterfingers just slipped over the button


----------



## aesop081 (31 Jan 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Guess Butterfingers just slipped over the button



want me to do it on purpose ?   :threat:


 ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Jan 2007)

: Tut tut tut, threats cannot work on my, Bobbitt is on _MY_ side, he won't let anything happen to me, 'cause I'm going to Ottawa this summer for a week(well I hope)  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Feb 2007)

Ok, I miscounted... there are 10 subscriptions available for this contest.

At any rate, I've posted a randomized, numbered list of the 10 new subscribers in the Staff area. The first person to reply to this post with a number between 1 and 10 identifies the winner. GO!


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Feb 2007)

6, because I just found out I'm going on my 6A course.  Congrats to the winner!! Maybe I will subscribe sometime, too.


----------



## GAP (1 Feb 2007)

2, what's a staff area?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Feb 2007)

I know who won, I know who won........

Gap, its where we plot the overthrow of the free world,  the over throw of Mike Bobbitt,  discuss the running of the forum.


----------



## GAP (1 Feb 2007)

Ahhhh, that sounds like so much fun......


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Feb 2007)

Congratulations to Jack O., winner of the $80 CPGear Gift Certificate... I'll PM you shortly for details.

I'll take GAP's selection, neko, as the winner of the Blue Force Gear Vickers sling offered by One Shot Tactical.

Congratulations to you both and thanks for supporting Army.ca.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2007)

As per the numbered list suggested by Mike earlier this morning:



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm posting a numbered list of all 10 potential winners here. I'll have someone pick a number in the public boards and voila, that's the winner.
> 
> 1. 0tto Destruct
> 2. neko
> ...



Congratulations to the Winners.


----------



## neko (1 Feb 2007)

Awesome!! Woohoo!! I won something! I won something!
 Good things come to those who procrastinate. (I've been meaning to subscribe for months)
 :cheers:

I don't suppose I could have a C8 to go wtih it? <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824LDCA%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F31%255F7%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_31_7.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0">


----------



## riggermade (1 Feb 2007)

Congrats to the winners

I wouldn't have wanted my losing streak beaten anyhow


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Feb 2007)

Well, I never won, I dreamed I never would, an the number 4 was there, weird huh? Congrats Jack an Neko!


----------



## GAP (1 Feb 2007)

I will challenge all those out there reading this to match me.

I have emailed Mike a $10.00 money order to be put towards a MEC gift certificate in conjunction with others that send in any amount of $ towards new subscriptions bonus. If he gets enough for 2 month's bonus, great. 

It's a great way to encourage subscriptions and help defray the costs of the equipment for the site.

Sooooo.....you're on.


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Feb 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> I will challenge all those out there reading this to match me.
> 
> I have emailed Mike a $10.00 money order to be put towards a MEC gift certificate in conjunction with others that send in any amount of $ towards new subscriptions bonus. If he gets enough for 2 month's bonus, great.
> 
> ...


Sorry mon, I'm all out of cash at the moment, might get some more soon though  ;D . BTW, what it MEC stand for?


----------



## GAP (1 Feb 2007)

Mountain Equipment Corp.


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Feb 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Sorry mon, I'm all out of cash at the moment, might get some more soon though  ;D . BTW, what it MEC stand for?



Go here www.mec.ca


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Feb 2007)

OK guys, perhaps I can scrap enough cash for this, the stuff from the site is some good gear may I add.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Feb 2007)

Heheh, I appreciate it GAP... but you don't have to spend your hard earned cash drawing people in, that's my job!


----------



## GAP (1 Feb 2007)

Hard earned?....Oh, you mean  that...well...

As the number of people increase, so does the demand on the equipment. The $$ is minimal, but the long term effect of new subscribers affect us all. We are talking pocket change here, not gobs of $$...but it sure makes for a nice surprise to someone who subscribes and then gets the bonus....we all benefit.


----------



## MJP (1 Feb 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Heheh, I appreciate it GAP... but you don't have to spend your hard earned cash drawing people in, that's my job!



Hard earned my @ss.  Obviously you don't know what the bum does for a living.


----------



## GAP (1 Feb 2007)

MJP said:
			
		

> Hard earned my @ss.  Obviously you don't know what the bum does for a living.



You be nice.....don't diss your gentle elders!!


----------



## Pea (1 Feb 2007)

What is this...family feud?  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Feb 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> What is this...family feud?  ;D



I hope not, I might have to get a kiss from Richard Dawson!


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I hope not, I might have to get a kiss from Richard Dawson!





EWWWWW!!!!!  He's sleeping with the worms now.


----------



## Jack O. (2 Feb 2007)

It would appear I am the lucky winner! Thanks Mike, pleasant surprise this morning logging in to check my mail.  ;D


----------

